# Heat on Drivers Side Floor



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Is it me or does anyone have a high temperature by your feet on the drivers side? 

Seems like the floor board gets pretty warm and I can actually feel it through my shoes....not sure if this is an issue with anyone else?:icon_scratch:


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...hot-spot-center-console-next-driver-knee.html


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes. My centre console gets pretty warm where my knee rests on it. Nothing like my sisters older volkswagon used to get though. That was hot never mind warm


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

I was wearing shorts the other day and noticed my side of the center console gets pretty warm. I read somewhere there are heat pipes in there for the heater core that causes the heat.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes it happens to me feels like your right foot is on fire, vent for floor heat is blowing on gas pedal.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

Turn the heat down or hit the little button that makes it go to the vents or windshield. Your foot won't get hot anymore. :1poke: hahaha

Seriously though, there is NOTHING down there that can get hot. The exhaust pipe is ALONG ways away and the only thing behind the firewall is the steering rack. Transmission and engine is to far away to increase the heat on the floorboard. Just adjust your temp or make it go someplace else like the windshield.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I get the console heat too. I'm just so happy the floor vent heats as good as it does since I could NEVER get the floor vent to work in my Subaru and spent 4 winters with freezing feet.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Nope. Fixed for model year 2012. 

The heater core is right behind the heater controls. At least it's easy to replace 10 years from now!


----------



## buckeyewalt (Mar 10, 2012)

NOPE.......not ifxed for model year 2012. I have a 2012 LT RS and I just posted,,,,,,,,,probably the heater core like you said. What was the fix????


----------



## James-man (Sep 22, 2012)

So the extremely hot panel next to the driver's calf in the center console is

a. Normal
b. Not Normal

???? Panel is too hot to touch for more than a couple of seconds. AC on/off does not matter.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Heat is from heater core/pipes behind console near drivers right foot and calf. There is a thread on here from a member who put pipe insulation over heater pipe to solve his issue. I don't find the temp in that area unbearable, in fact last winter it was kind of nice. We had one of warmest summers on record here, and it wasn't a bother then either. If you suspect it's abnormal, have your dealer check it out. If its a malfunction, it will get repaired and if they don't find anything wrong, you have documented the "problem" if future service is needed. Good luck.


----------



## GM Fan (Dec 14, 2010)

I had the same problem with mine and my dealership repaired it by ordering a Gasket kit FP 13406309 and it looks like they added "Qty 2 12356150 R134 ref 8.8" is what it says on the warranty work paper work. Its working fine now. I have a 2011 Cruze LTZ


----------



## brandonrabbitt (Jun 21, 2012)

So they actually have a way to fix this problem????? Because i put foam pipe insulation over the pipes, but still gets very very hot.

GM FAN, is it possible that you give me a little more detail it.


----------



## buckeyewalt (Mar 10, 2012)

GM Fan said:


> I had the same problem with mine and my dealership repaired it by ordering a Gasket kit FP 13406309 and it looks like they added "Qty 2 12356150 R134 ref 8.8" is what it says on the warranty work paper work. Its working fine now. I have a 2011 Cruze LTZ


Yep,,thats another issue that I am having with mine,,,could you please give a little info on the gasket kit,,,and possibly what the dealer did.??


----------



## brandonrabbitt (Jun 21, 2012)

has there been any new updates or more info about this problem? 

The heat has gotten really bad for me lately. I need more info about the parts and such so I can have my dealership work on this problem. 

Parts info, diagram something else so I can tell my dealership how to fix this.


----------



## brandonrabbitt (Jun 21, 2012)

Does anyone know if this would help or solve my problem??


GMFAN


had the same problem with mine and my dealership repaired it by ordering a Gasket kit FP 13406309 and it looks like they added "Qty 2 12356150 R134 ref 8.8" is what it says on the warranty work paper work. Its working fine now. I have a 2011 Cruze LTZ

I want to look into that with my dealership to see if that would solve the problem.


----------

